
Beware SXSW Networking Syndrome - geofflewis
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/03/09/networking-syndrome/?icid=tc_home_art&
======
asanwal
The problem is most networking is rudderless. The "networker" often doesn't
have a plan or agenda and isn't thinking about what's in it for the other
person.

Also, networking is an activity vs. progress trap, i.e., networking can feel
like you did something useful (yay - new LinkeIn connection) even if that
networking doesn't have any clear or discernible benefit to your startup.
There are a lot of folks "playing business" vs. actually running a business in
startup land and those folks are often networkers extraordinaire as it makes
them feel like they are doing something to advance their cause.

~~~
ChuckMcM
This comment really resonates. I've met so many people want to "network" but
don't know why. I try to explain to them that "networking" is the action you
do while your blocked on some goal, and you are trying to make progress to
that goal.

So if you're stuck trying to reach small business owners you "network" out to
find some small business owners to talk to and figure out how others reach
them, how they decide who to listen to, and what gets them to buy. It's a
means, not the goal.

Too many folks look at it like a "score" system, "Oh look, I've got 400
friends!"

But actual networking, when done with an intent, has two sides. You and the
person you are networking with know they are doing you a favor by helping them
out, in all likelyhood either they felt like they owed you a favor or you are
someone they might want something from in the future. It's not "friendship"
it's "business." And if you abuse your connections with someone don't be
surprised if they stop "networking" with you.

------
kevingadd
I think networking is pretty important. Almost everything I have today I owe
to connections I established with other people, either accidentally (over IRC,
forums, etc) or intentionally, at a conference or local event. In a few
specific cases, I established these connections by emailing someone to offer
to buy them coffee after we had only corresponded via twitter or email.

The author calling these interactions meaningless rings hollow to me, though I
can imagine how in his position, perhaps all his interactions with strangers
are meaningless because they only want money.

I will agree with the premise that 'networking events' seem to be a waste of
time, though. While you can have some interesting conversations at them, I
can't think of a single lasting relationship I've forged with a peer at a
networking-focused event, despite a lot of effort spent attempting to
'convert' the interaction into an ongoing conversation, so to speak. I still
think trade conventions and parties and events like SuperHappyDevHouse can be
incredibly valuable if you approach them in the right mindset, though.

To give a concrete example, I specialize in game development. Recently I was
coworking with a client and we were trying to come up with possible solutions
to a tough problem. We were stumped, so we pulled up footage of similar titles
on youtube to try and understand how they had solved the problem. At some
point during this process, it occurred to us: Why not just ask one of the
people who wrote one of the games that tackled the same problems? So, a few
minutes later we had looked up the credits from a game that came out back in
1992, and contacted the programmers on facebook. A half an hour later, one of
them responded. An hour later we were talking with him on Skype and he
answered our questions in 5 minutes - telling us exactly how to solve our
problem!

------
dpiers
I've heard people say "Make friends, not contacts.", but I don't think it's
entirely true.

Yes, the most meaningful connections will not be the hundreds/thousands of
people you meet at networking events, but there is still some value in having
lots of short interactions and making a lasting impression.

There are people I only met once at a conference years ago, but if I talk to
them again today they'll remember me. They might not remember anything beyond
my name and that I was a decent guy, but that is still infinitely better than
being a complete unknown.

------
neya
Networking benefits actually depend on the context of how you network. For
example, assume you are a new Startup and are actively seeking
funding/investment, you run into an investor, greet him with a smile and a
hello, and give him your card, and the next day, he lazily gives a brief
glance at all the cards he's collected and somehow finds yours a little
different. He Googles your start up and he finds it interesting and he decides
on investing in your startup, and then bang, your networking has paid off.
However, this is only a very optimistic situation, and needn't necessarily
workout for the majority.

Apart from the indirect marketing, networking can also help you create
familiarity - For example, it's much better to say "Hey Investor X, remember
me? We met at Event Y and we had a drink together?" than saying "Hey Investor
X, I don't know who the fuck you are, but I just want your money.." (in a very
subtle way, ofcourse)

Forget investors, you actually get to know a lot of Designers, programmers,
artists, etc. etc. if you attend these networking events, which in my opinion
is one of the best perks you can get.

However, I wouldn't talk in favor of SXSW though, because of it's expensive
tickets. I would suggest you go to eventbrite[1], find some interesting
meetups happening in your place (which usually have an entry fee anywhere
between FREE to <$50) and mingle with a lot of people, as actually it will
definitely pay off in the end - Either you will find some potential beta-
testers, or someone to join your startup or someone to fund it. Worst case
scenario, even if you don't find a co-founder/designer/teammate/investor, you
now know 10 atleast different new people which is better when compared to
rather sitting at home and doing nothing/coding alone.

This is my opinion about Networking in general and not just at SXSW.

[1]<http://eventbrite.com>

------
k2xl
Networking events are not a waste of time at all. Who says the point of them
is to develop close relationships? It's about professional networking. You
develop professional relationships at these events.

The "most interesting people abhor" events is an unfounded, baseless claim
(with a bit of arrogance thrown in). I don't go to events often myself
anymore, but that doesn't imply I am any more valuable a contact than someone
who does.

"Networking syndrome" pul lease. Go ahead and continue labeling people, let me
know how that works out for you.

------
sachingulaya
The entrepreneur in question is trying to build a relationship with a
techcrunch writer. That seems pretty reasonable.

